# Red Blouse



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

*File Name*: Red Blouse

*File Submitter*: jazz</p >

*File Submitted*: 29 Apr 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

This one I designed based on couple of other designs but lost the track of which ones. I am not specific here with the dimensions, simply resize it to your liking. Something tells me that this one could have a palm swell but that it is not absolutely necessary if decently thick.

The "holes" can be pins, but the design can be left plain also.

enjoy,

jazz

Click here to download this file


----------

